

Eat your own dog shit - basprass
http://blog.fray.it/post/31976587915/eat-your-own-dog-shit

======
gpcz
I'm not quite sure what the phrase means to the author after reading the post.
Is he/she referring to the standard (and less vulgar) software engineering
concept of eating one's own dog food? If so, it seemed that the article went
off in a bunch of other directions after that, amounting basically to the main
idea that startups should work hard. If not, a definition of the term would be
helpful to know the lesson to be learned from the article.

~~~
Camillo
The lesson is "mix a well-known concept with some profanity to produce a
vaguely intriguing title that will get your shitty startup attention on Hacker
News".

~~~
13rules
Can't upvote this enough ... Blogs and "news" sites are publishing headlines
that are more and more abrasive and controversial in hopes of getting clicks.

It's apparently working.

------
mahmud
Don't you mean dog _food_?

<http://catb.org/jargon/html/D/dogfood.html>

~~~
bjxrn
But that wouldn't make sense either, the post isn't about them using their own
service in any manner.

------
digitalengineer
" The team realized that users had insufficient thoughts around what Fray was
about in general."

Dear author, The reader of this blogpost also doesn't have a clue what Frey is
about...

------
SG-
I have no idea what Fray is and i looked and tried clicking on a few things to
take me to their app or product page and couldn't find it...

~~~
davewasthere
Well apparently:

> Fray is a mobile-based buyer-powered commerce marketplace that connects
> offline businesses and individuals to global consumers. We revolutionize the
> supply chain into a peer-to-peer exchange and empower users to create micro
> enterprises.

But I'm still no more enlightened. And yeah, www & fray.it both redirect to
blog.fray.it. So no idea where their actual app/product page is...

